# 1 star rating review form



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

Just found out about the rating review form. Filled it out for a


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Terysmit said:


> Just found out about the rating review form. Filled it out for a


I LIKE IT... How long has this be there??


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I LIKE IT... How long has this be there??


Beats me however long Uber doesn't advertise it.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up...

You get 100 ★s today...8)

And I'll even give you...

A free poo throw...

Just pick your victim carefully...

Rakos


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

140 character limit on details- what is this? a tweet FFS? 

Just used this this morning.


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

I cant seem to find it. Do you have a link?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You know that looks like...

An external link...

Look at the note...

Become a driver...

Rakos


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

Hmmm can't seem to find it.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

https://www.uber.com/drive/atlanta/resources/ratings/

No option for my city.


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

Be careful, they may be trying to figure out how many drivers are able to determine who left ratings so they can make adjustments. They will mean we know LESS about what passengers are rating us unfairly. Remember, Uber is always Uber even when they stop being Uber until they're Uber again.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Are they now obligated to tell you with rated you a 1 star ? My biggest fight with Customer Support has been trying to find out who gave a one star when the rating could have come in from weeks ago. Often I think the PAX is retaliating against some driver that gave them a poor rating, and happen to pick you as being as good as any. An informed PAX understands that drivers can later downgrade a rating. The POS rating system needs to be revamped from the ground up.


----------



## Annasmom (Jul 15, 2017)

Abraxas79 said:


> Are they now obligated to tell you with rated you a 1 star ? My biggest fight with Customer Support has been trying to find out who gave a one star when the rating could have come in from weeks ago. Often I think the PAX is retaliating against some driver that gave them a poor rating, and happen to pick you as being as good as any. An informed PAX understands that drivers can later downgrade a rating. The POS rating system needs to be revamped from the ground up.


AGREE one time pax gave me 2 star when they entered the wrong address and navi didnt work but it was still my fault


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Terysmit said:


> Just found out about the rating review form. Filled it out for a


So you have a disgruntled obnoxious drunk Friday night and Saturday morning you wake up to find a new 1-star. You contact Uber for a review and it turns out the 1-star was from a ride two days ago. How does that play out?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Is this for riders or drivers?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Coachman said:


> So you have a disgruntled obnoxious drunk Friday night and Saturday morning you wake up to find a new 1-star. You contact Uber for a review and it turns out the 1-star was from a ride two days ago. How does that play out?


Well on Lyft I submitted an unfair rating review about a passenger and I got a reply one time saying "Don't worry, this passenger gave you a good rating on this trip already."

So apparently it was someone else who gave me a bad rating than the person I suspected.

Contrary to my prior posts on other threads, I have actually been able to have Lyft remove a bad rating or two recently. Lyft support seems much better than it used to be all of the sudden for me.

Uber support on the other hand, while it got slightly better with the 180 days of change, seems to be mostly automated messages still.


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

Don't really matter haven't heard back about it. Just more bs from Uber


----------

